# South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Aug 08, 2008 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week Alfalfa and grass hay steady, again
with only limited sales confirmed. Grinding quality steady to
weak. Alfalfa pellets steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ xx
Premium RFV > 170-185, some 170.00-175.00
Good RFV > 150, 125.00-135.00, load 150.00
Fair RFV > 130, xx
Grinding Quality limited 80.00

Large Rounds:
Premium load 140.00
Good 90.00-115.00, load 120.00
Grinding Quality limited 80.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Good xx
Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good load 110.00
Fair 75.00
Large Rounds:
Good load 115.00

Straw:
Large Squares: Wheat xx
Large Squares: Straw 65.00
Large Rounds: 50.00-60.00

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 180.00
15 pct 175.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

